# VR und die allseits unbeliebte VR / Motion Sickness (deepdive)



## kazzig (12. April 2019)

Hallöchen liebes PCGH-Forum und Mitleser,

das Thema VR hat uns jüngst ja wieder mit den aktuellen Brillen von HTC, Oculus und Sony eingeholt und ist ständig in aller Munde. Ich persönlich habe das Thema etwas länger auf dem Schirm, weil ich den Kontext im Bereich des autonomen Fahrens betrachte. Deshalb heißt es immer vor der Welle schwimmen und das Potential möglichst früh für mögliche Einsatzzwecke analysieren.
Über den Einsatz beim autonomen Fahren soll es hier im Thread aber nicht gehen, denn ich möchte auf ein ganz anderes, prominentes Thema Bezug nehmen, mit dem ich neulich wieder zufällig im Freundeskreis konfrontiert wurde und meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke geteilt habe: Motion Sickness oder VR Sickness (wie ihr wollt).
Ich möchte versuchen euch einen kurzen, aber intensiven Einblick in diese doch sehr diffuse Thematik zu geben, was die Gründe für dieses Phänomen sind und welche „Lösungen“ sich ergeben, wenn man sich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftig.
*Was ist eigentlich Motion Sickness?*
Als Motion Sickness wird die negative Erfahrung mit der Bewegung in einem virtuellen Raum definiert, die in den meisten Fällen mit Schwindel oder plötzlicher Übelkeit begleitet wird. Die Gründe für dieses Auftreten liegen, vereinfacht gesagt, in unserem vestibulären System. In der Wissenschaft gibt es dabei sehr unterschiedliche Ansätze und Theorien wie z.B. Sensorische Konflikte (am ehesten wahrscheinlich), posturale Instabilität, subjektive vertikalperzeptionsstörung und die Gift-Theorie (unübliche Kopfbewegungen mit aufgesetzter Brille motivieren / verursachen ähnliche Verhaltensweisen, als hätte man z.B. Nikton oder Dopamin aufgenommen).
Der wahrscheinlichste Fall: sensorischer Konflikt. Kann man relativ einfach selbst testen: Im Auto sitzen und ein wegfahrendes Auto am Reifen fokussieren. Resultat ist eine eigenartige, gefühlsmäßige Wahrnehmung.

Man kann bei der Suche nach den Ursachen die Symptome in drei Kategorien teilen: Simulatorfaktoren, individuelle Faktoren und Faktore der ausgeführten Aufgaben. 

*Simulator:* Dabei spielen die Kalibrierung, FoV, der Inhalt der Anzeige, Bildwiederholrate, das Flimmern von Objekten, Auflösung, Helligkeit, Kontrast, etc. eine wesentliche Rolle. Eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von über 90Hz ist jedoch fast immer erstrebenswert, da darunter und bei so genannten „frame drops“ die Gefahr für eine auftretende motion sickness bedeutend größer wird. Natürlich spielt der Linsenabstand zum Auge auch eine große Rolle, damit das Bild mit ausreichender Schärfe wahrgenommen wird und die Latenz, die die Brillen typischerweise mitbringen (HTC Vive ca. 10ms, Oculus Rift ca. 13ms und PS VR ca. 18ms).

*Individuelle Faktoren:* Alter, Geschlecht, Erfahrung mit VR. Generell kann man sagen, dass ein Mensch mit einer Grunderfahrung mit VR potentiell weniger einer motion sickness ausgesetzt ist als jemand, der eine Brille zum ersten Mal aufsetzt. Kranke und/oder müde Personen neigen auch eher dazu, die Erfahrung mit motion sickness zu machen. Kindern unter 13 Jahren sollte keine Brille aufgezogen werden (Kinder unter zwei Jahren fühlen keine motion sickness). Abseits davon: In diesem Alter sollte man möglichst generell auf solche Spielereien / Experimente verzichten!
Außerdem neigen eher Frauen zu motion sickness als Männer. Jüngere Frauen <50 Jahre neigen deutlich mehr zu den Symptomen.

*Aufgabenfaktoren*: Bewegungsart, Kopfbewegung, Höhe über dem Boden, etc. Vor allem Personen, die mit VR zum ersten Mal in Kontakt treten sollten die Sache gemütlich angehen lassen und Pausen nach 25-35 Minuten einlegen. Das Positive wie Negative an der motion sickness (in Versuchen ermittelt, keiner ist zu ernsthaftem Schaden gekommen!) ist: Man erkennt / fühlt es relativ schnell und wenn man frühzeitig die Handbremse zieht, klingen die Symptome relativ schnell ab. Werden die Symptome jedoch ignoriert, kann das Unwohlsein auch ggf. über einen ganzen Tag halten, was die Lust na zukünftigen VR-Erlebnissen natürlich markant einschränkt.
Bei der ersten Berührung gibt es einige Sachen, die den Einstieg erleichtern. Fährt man z.B. eine Achterbahn, sollte man eher sitzen als stehen. Ist der VR-Raum statisch, ist es angenehmer darin (in der echten Welt) zu laufen. Als ein sehr anfängerfreundliches Spiel habe ich „I expect you to die“ herauskristallisiert. Statischer Raum, sitzende Position und die Objekte laufen dem Spieler zu, man muss sich nicht bewegen.
Für die folgenden Zeilen stellen wir uns folgende Raumkoordinaten vor: X Achse (horizontal durch die beiden Ohren gehend), Y Achse (vertikal durch den Körper gehend) und Z Achse (horizontal durch die Augen und hinten am Kopf durchgehend).

Eine unkritische Bewegung ist z.B. die Bewegung des Kopfes in Y-Richtung auf und ab. Kritischer wird die Bewegung von Seite zu Seite in X-Richtung. Am „gefährlichsten“ ist die Bewegung des Kopfes nach hinten in Z-Richtung, wobei nach vorne kein Problem darstellt (gerne mal selbst testen und wirklich fühlen/beobachten).
Kommen wir zu den Rotationen und die haben es in sich. Die Drehung des Kopfes um die eigene Achse nach links und rechts ist relativ unproblematisch. Das Empfinden ändert sich, wenn der Kopf dabei nach vorne / hinten geneigt wird. Bei der Rotation stellt jedoch das Rollen des Kopfes (also Ohren auf die Schulter legen etc.) ein sehr unangenehmes Empfinden dar (auch gerne mal vorsichtig probieren!).
*
Was hilft in der VR gegen die motion sickness?*
Ablenkung – je mehr die Person / Spieler in einer Welt abgelenkt wird (z.B. durch Informationen, Videos, Popups), desto weniger neigt man sich auf die eigenen Wahrnehmungsgefühle zu konzentrieren.
Sich selbst durch eine aktive Aufgabe ablenken – Wenn man stark zu motion sickness neigt, aber das VR Erlebnis trotz allem „erlernen“ möchte, dann die Kopfhörer abnehmen und eine Person neben sich bitten, während dem Erleben / Spielen in der VR-Welt, einem selbst gezielt Fragen zu stellen (z.B. Was für ein Tag ist heute?, Was hast du heute früh gegessen?), die man relativ schnell beantworten muss.
Fixpunkt – auch in der virtuellen Welt kann man sich (z.B. Katamaranfahrt auf dem Meer – Fixpunkt Insel / Horizont) auch einen solchen Punkt nehmen und anvisieren (Cockpit, Teil des Helmes in der VR oder sonstwas).

Ich gebe zu, ein kurzer Einblick, aber vielleicht zeigt es die Motion Sickness auch mal von einer eher ungewohnten Seite für Euch!
Für Fragen, Anregungen, Diskussionen stehe ich gerne bereit und freue mich auf euer Feedback


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Die VR und das allseits unbeliebte VR / Motion Sickness (deepdive)*

Sehr guter Post!
Das schlimmste, was man machen kann, ist einem Anfänger ein Spiel mit forcierter Kopfbewegung vor zusetzen. Besser sind Spiele, bei denen sich der Spieler selbst bewegt oder teleportiert. Ausreichende Framerate vorausgesetzt, tritt gar keine Motionsickness auf, weil es keine Grundlage gibt.


----------



## micha34 (13. April 2019)

Motion Sickness.
Ob sich das wirklich so beantworten und als VR Symptom angesehen werden kann?

Vielen wird z.B Übel bei einer Achterbahnfahrt im RL.
Da ist es nur für VR positiv,wenn dieser Effekt auch dabei auftritt.Ein Schritt näher zur Realität.

Wenn Personen im RL mit verschiedenen Bewegungsabläufen Probleme haben u.a auch Höhenangst,dann wird es sich höchstwahrscheinlich auch im VR Headset übertragen.

Womöglich kann VR für Leute mit entsprechenden Problemen im RL gerade deshalb sehr hilfreich sein,eben weil man es da entsprechend langsam angehen lassen kann.Mit VR ans RL gewöhnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. April 2019)

micha34 schrieb:


> Vielen wird z.B Übel bei einer Achterbahnfahrt im RL.


Das hat dann wahrscheinlich aber andere Gründe. In ist es eher das Problem, dass die Augen etwas anderes Wahrnehmen als der Gleichgewichtssinn, wenn man beispielsweise in einem virtuellen Rennwagen sitzt und beschleunigt. Der Körper erwartet ein dieser Stelle das gewohnte Gefühl, was aber nicht einsetzt.



micha34 schrieb:


> Da ist es nur für VR positiv,wenn dieser Effekt auch dabei auftritt.Ein Schritt näher zur Realität.


Dafür sorgt schon die sehr gute räumliche Darstellung der aktuellen Headsets. Unabhängig von der Darstellungsqualität ist das Gerhirn was diesen Aspekt angeht perfekt "ausgetrickst".




micha34 schrieb:


> Wenn Personen im RL mit verschiedenen Bewegungsabläufen Probleme haben u.a auch Höhenangst,dann wird es sich höchstwahrscheinlich auch im VR Headset übertragen. Ja, das kann gut sein. Auch für Personen mit Phobien könnte das eine Therapiemöglichkeit sein.
> 
> Womöglich kann VR für Leute mit entsprechenden Problemen im RL gerade deshalb sehr hilfreich sein,eben weil man es da entsprechend langsam angehen lassen kann.Mit VR ans RL gewöhnen.


Ja, das kann gut sein. Auch für Personen mit Phobien könnte das eine Therapiemöglichkeit sein.


----------



## KrHome (17. April 2019)

micha34 schrieb:


> Motion Sickness.
> Ob sich das wirklich so beantworten und als VR Symptom angesehen werden kann?


VR ist kein Symptom, sondern die Ursache.

Motions Sickness kann in jeder Umgebung auftreten, in der unsere Sinne widersprüchlich angesprochen werden und es somit zum im Eingangsposting angesprochenen sensorischen Konflikt kommt.

Beipiele:
- Monitor mit falsch eingestelltem FOV (Bildwinkel passt nicht zur Bildbewegung) 
- ein optisch vermittelter Reiz (Kopfwackeln auf dem Bildschirm) während unser Gleichgewichtsorgan in Ruhelage ist (Stillsitzen vor dem Bildschirm)
- eine ruckelige Bildausgabe + Input Lag (Irritation des Seh- und Gleichgewichtsorgans)



> Vielen wird z.B Übel bei einer Achterbahnfahrt im RL.


Kein Motion Sickness, sondern getriggerte Ängste (Höhe, Geschwindigkeit, Ausgeliefertsein). Beispiel: Ich fahre Motorrad und fühle mich pudelwohl dabei, denn: ich habe Kontrolle. Ich hasse aber Achterbahnen, obwohl die Beschleunigung und Geschwindikeit tendenziell sogar niedriger ist. Zudem bin ich extrem anfällig für Motion Sickness - kann aber trotzdem ohne Probleme in 3s auf 100 beschleunigen und mich in Kurven legen.



> Da ist es nur für VR positiv,wenn dieser Effekt auch dabei auftritt.Ein Schritt näher zur Realität.


Brechreiz hat für die Wenigsten etwas mit Unterhaltung zu tun. Und es darf bezweifelt werden, ob man die eine Gruppe von Menschen nur dann adequat unterhalten kann, wenn die andere kotzen muss. 



> Wenn Personen im RL mit verschiedenen Bewegungsabläufen Probleme haben u.a auch Höhenangst,dann wird es sich höchstwahrscheinlich auch im VR Headset übertragen.
> 
> Womöglich kann VR für Leute mit entsprechenden Problemen im RL gerade deshalb sehr hilfreich sein,eben weil man es da entsprechend langsam angehen lassen kann.Mit VR ans RL gewöhnen.


Motion Sickness kannst du nicht wegtrainieren.


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2019)

Motion Sickness ist ja keine Eigenschaft die ein Mensch naturgegeben grundsätzlich mitbringt sondern ein psychisches Problem.
Wiederum das Beispiel Achterbahn,denn eigentlich treten dabei keine unnatürlichen Bewegungsabläufe auf und sind auch klar im Vorfeld ersichtlich.
ich denke,das Stichwort Kontrollverlust über eine Situation ist mit ausschlaggebend.
Personen die Motion Sickness anfällig sind dürften ein psychisches Defizit bzw Defekt besitzen,was aber jetzt nicht abwertend rüberkommen soll. ist eben so.
Manche kotzen halt bei der Achterbahnfahrt oder VR. Muss man sich halt bekömmlichere Fahrgeschäfte oder VR Unterhaltung aussuchen.
VR ist da nicht der Problemverursacher


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. April 2019)

micha34 schrieb:


> Motion Sickness.
> Ob sich das wirklich so beantworten und als VR Symptom angesehen werden kann?
> 
> Vielen wird z.B Übel bei einer Achterbahnfahrt im RL.
> ...



Reiner Brechreiz beim Achterfahren ist ein anderes Thema. Da wird der Mageninhalt mechanisch durchgeschüttelt und löst entsprechende Effekte aus. Bewegungs-Übelkeit resultiert dagegen aus einem Widerspruch zwischen verschiedenen Sinneseindrücken: Der Gleichgewichtssinn meldet Bewegung, die Augen Stillstand (Seekrankheit in einem Schiff, Blick auf den Horizont hilft), die Augen melden Bewegung aber der Gleichgewichtssinn Stillstand (forced locomotion in VR), die Augen fixieren ein Objekt und melden keine Relativbewegung, aber die Sehschärfe nimmt auf einmal ab oder wackelt (Schlierenbildung respektive Pixelraster auf VR- wie normalen Displays, wenn der Blick einem Objekt über den Monitor folgt) oder aber minderschwere Varianten der genannten, in denen die Sinnesreize verzögert oder unsauber erfolgen, weil die Bildausgabe laggt oder eine niedrige Framerate für Sprünge sorgt.


----------



## micha34 (18. April 2019)

So war zumindest in früheren Tagen der Herstellerhinweis bei Spielekonsolen,epileptische Anfälle bei bei einigen Personengruppen auslösen zu können.
Ähnliches jetzt wohl mittlerweile mit VR und Motion Sickness und ausserdem müssten die Headsets immer noch epileptische Anfälle auslösen können obwohl mir ein derartiger Warnhinweis noch nicht aufgefallen ist..
Deshalb auch das Fazit,sowohl Spielekonsolen als auch VR Headsets sind für anfällige Personengruppen mit entsprechender Vorsicht zu nutzen.

Wiederum,das mechanische Durchschütteln von Mageninhalten mag Übelkeit auslösen,aber es gibt dabei die Gruppe der Augenzumachfahrer.

Fie Frage ist ja,warum lösen optische Reize lediglich bei einem geringeren Bevölkerungsanteil negative Effekte aus und bei dem anderen,grösseren Anteil nicht.


----------

